# Making Underneath Tablesaw Slick



## Hobbywood (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an old Jet contractor's table saw with the motor suspended at the back by the belt which wraps around the pulley leaving very little room to get inside.
I have a very small shop cutting room approx. 10ft x 11ft and would like to be able to be able to capture 99% of the dust from the table saw using my shop vac and the idea came to me that I may be able to cut some boards at an angle, put the tall part of the angle against the side of the table which the saw sits on thereby allowing the dust to slide down from the sides into the Big Gulp fastened underneath the saw. I would fasten the boards through the side with self tapping screws so the dust would no longer have a shelf to rest on as stated above. I would coat the metal insides of the saw, excluding the motor and moving parts, to make it slick and to keep the saw dust from sticking to all parts of the inside of the saw. Has anyone ever tried this? If so, what do you put on metal to make it dry similar to sanding sealer on wood and keep it slick with a few coats? All comments welcomed.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

A lot of people do this. If you search you will find many many different plans for dust collection on these saws. I made a makeshift one for my Delta saw and I did it just like you are describing. I would cover the wood with thin sheet metal or even just use thin sheet metal for the baffels.

The trick is to direct the dust and seal off as much of the under part as you can. A lot of people use that spray foam to seal the cracks under the table and around the bottom.


----------



## gary351 (Sep 29, 2010)

10-4 Hobbywood …. Some say that the dewalt ts has good dc if you can i try there idea of, plastic are hardboard enclosing the saw blade with a hose to catch the dust as soooooooon as its cut.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried this on my contractors saw.When you try to close off the back where the belt comes out to the motor, you have to have a vertical slot that goes high enough to allow for the raising of the blade and the same for the belt when you go to make a 45* cut as the motor and belt have to make an arc across the back. If you don't allow enough clearance you will ruin a perfectly good belt in a hurry. Been there, done that. lol


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok let me start this with a disclaimer: This was temporary to get a handle on the dust while I was ripping 8' long pieces of oak. It's not pretty, but it is the template for a more permanent solution made out of wood or plexi.

Last weekend, I was mid project and I made templates out of construction paper for the back of the saw. The paper is soft enough that it will self clearance around the belt when you raise the blade. If you look at the picture you can see a small notch just above the belt.

The bigger plan is to run the saw through it's full range of motion and use the paper as a template for either plexi or plywood. I was going to use screws to attach the final product, but now I'm going to try using rare earth magnets epoxied into the dust shield. That should keep them in place and give me the ability to take them off easily for cleaning and maintenance.

As far as making the inside slick, I wax everything in the shop with Johnsons Paste Wax. It's inexpensive and wood/dust just slides right over it.

Sorry the picture is so grainy, I had my phone with me and was being lazy…didn't want to run upstairs for the camera.


----------



## Hobbywood (Jul 17, 2009)

Apparently you and several others have had a similar idea. Today I spoke with an old woodworking friend and he brought up TEFLON SPRAY which, if I can find it, might just be what I am looking for. All I really want is to make the underside of the saw's tabletop, and the insides of the table the saw sits on very slick hoping to cut down on the dust which accumulates underneath the saw and does not immediately find its way into the vacuum. Has anyone heard of or used SPRAY TEFLON? I am going to begin a hunt and will keep all advised.


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

Be careful that Teflon spray doesn't get on the table where the wood might pick it up. I bet it repels any wood finish.


----------

